# Oneida Dust Deputy Arrived Today



## W.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

Picked up the Dust Deputy  at UPS   location just over the border late this afternoon.
Came home and put it together on my 10 year old Craftsman shop vac  . This is what it looks like sitting in the middle of my shop floor and I will be putting   it into my little 4 x 8  room off the back of my shop where I have my other noise makers like DC and air compressor.
Just have to cut a hole through the wall now for a new location of the inlet hose.

Will report if it is as good as the reviews are on it after I have used it some.
Every report I have read so far says it lives up to its  99% capture of dust  from going into the shop vac and filter.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2010)

William It does, I have one and I love it. best 100.00 I ever spent.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

bitshird said:


> William It does, I have one and I love it. best 100.00 I ever spent.


.

Thanks.
That is great to hear .


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

First Trial of it .

This was under my lathe. Combination of shavings and sawdust 






This sawdust on the floor in front of my band saw is actually quite a bit more than what it looks like because it is a light color like the floor.






Then I put the floor wand on and cleaned up the entire floor as well .

Here is what came in to the vac and what came into the pail . Practically  zero . . zilch in the vac. I didn't even know the inside of the vac was that clean when I started.






Oh Yeah . . . I think I got my moneys worth with this piece of equipment .
It is now dumped and ready to start over.
Gee . . I might even turn into a clean freak now . . lol . This makes  fun of cleaning out   shop vac dust


----------



## Fred (Aug 21, 2010)

Great addition to your shop and to your health.

I just installed the Thien baffle into my JET DC1200 today and am just as thrilled as you are with your new addition. My cannister is now dust free and sucks like nobody's business. Total cost, er, whatever a 22" square piece of left over 3/4" MDF is worth and about an hours work from beginning to end.

For those that may be interested in this fantastic alteration go here for the baffle design: http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

Look at the pretty pictures and add to your system. You can't possibly go wrong IF you follow the design configurations. :biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 21, 2010)

Fred.
I had one that fits on top of a garbage can quite a few years ago and it worked in proportion to how high I allowed the dust and shavings to go into it.
At about a quarter full , very little went into the shop vac. At half full a lot more went in and at 3/4 full it  mostly all went into the shop vac so I had to empty it very often with only a little in the garbage pail. I wound up selling that one for half of what I paid for it which if I remember right it was around forty dollars new. I recall the instructions  said to drill a hole in the top of the lid (which I did) to prevent the suction from collapsing the garbage pail and to prevent motor overload and/or burnout. 

Now with that said it appears as if the one you have and provided the link for  , it looks like a giant improvement over the one that I had. Mine did not have the  baffle plate under it  like that . I am glad someone has come up with a better design and also glad that you are happy with yours. 
Hope it gives you many years of dust free service.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 21, 2010)

Went to Oneida web site, never seen or heard of Dust deputy before. 

I use vac bags and filter. Have not changed filter in over two years, bags last about six months. Have a small shop so will stick with vac-bags. Use my DC while sanding and sawing, and sweep shavings over to DC for pick up. Only use the shop vac for light cleaning.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 21, 2010)

William that's the same with mine, I rigged up a dust hose at the back of each lathe, I mounted it on a big magnet from Harbor Freight and can move it around, I have a 6.5 HP shop vac with a HEPA filter, I don't even see much dust in the filter, even after we sweep the floors and the junk from under the lathes. I sure would like to have one of their dust collectors, WOW


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 21, 2010)

Wildman said:


> Went to Oneida web site, never seen or heard of Dust deputy before.
> 
> I use vac bags and filter. Have not changed filter in over two years, bags last about six months. Have a small shop so will stick with vac-bags. Use my DC while sanding and sawing, and sweep shavings over to DC for pick up. Only use the shop vac for light cleaning.



Yes , I understand . I don't normally use a shop vac to pick up piles of shavings like that . It was just a trial to see what it would do right after setting it up. Sweeping and dust pan is best for that kind of volume. 
I have what was sold to me as a 2 HP DC  as well as my big shop vac . Turned out it was  1.5 HP . I had it hooked up to a lot of piping and had  half  a dozen blast gates . Got too much leakage in the system so ripped it all out and use just one long 4" DC hose which I switch back and forth from behind the lathe to onto the planer.
For everything else it is just so much easier for me to move the shop vac  hose for the table saw and sanders and bandsaw and drill press  and CMS  and then put the  long handled  floor tool on to clean up the floor. .
I made what I call a poor mans cyclone pre-separator for my DC and I only need to empty some sawdust out of the bottom bag about once a year or so against emtying the 55 gal barrel  about 50 times . 



> William that's the same with mine, I rigged up a dust hose at the back of each lathe, I mounted it on a big magnet from Harbor Freight and can move it around, I have a 6.5 HP shop vac with a HEPA filter, I don't even see much dust in the filter, even after we sweep the floors and the junk from under the lathes. I sure would like to have one of their dust collectors, WOW



Sounds like a great idea. I have dust ports on most of my tools but that magnet would be great for fastening  it onto my drill press instead of using a clamp .


----------



## bitshird (Aug 21, 2010)

William, Next time you jump the border, Harbor Freight has them in the welding tools area, pretty big magnets I bought 2 and I believe I paid about 15.00 for the 2 of them, they are supposed to be 150 pound pull ?? the item number is Item #36904 but they also have a 250 LB pull  item #36905 but the are 12.00 each, the smaller ones like I bought are only 6.99 they have a screw hole with an eye bolt in it that I think is 1/4 20 thread.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 21, 2010)

bitshird said:


> William, Next time you jump the border, Harbor Freight has them in the welding tools area, pretty big magnets I bought 2 and I believe I paid about 15.00 for the 2 of them, they are supposed to be 150 pound pull ?? the item number is Item #36904 but they also have a 250 LB pull  item #36905 but the are 12.00 each, the smaller ones like I bought are only 6.99 they have a screw hole with an eye bolt in it that I think is 1/4 20 thread.


.
Thanks Ken  but there are no big cities  up here in the Rockies   in north Idaho just south of me unless I go way down south which is seldom. Doubt if Harbor Freight has a location anywhere in Idaho  at all . Biggest tool outlet   in Sandpoint Idaho  about 120 km from home  is Home Depot which leaves a lot to be desired for selection  at times. .
But I do deal with  Harbor Freight  on line  about three of four times a year so thanks for the part numbers and I will look into it. .

And they have some with a 250 pound pull  ? ? ? . Remember you are talking to an old guy here. I am strong but smell's not everything  . . . :biggrin:


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 22, 2010)

William,

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered one from Rockler, priced at 99.99 regular with a 20% off coupon that expires today 8/22.  This kind of timing doesn't usually work out for me.

Thanks again.
Carl


----------



## Fred (Aug 22, 2010)

*Amazingly SIMPLE solution to a Major Problem ...*

Just completed yet another baffle for my shop vac ... filter stayed clean as could be considering I just took a new one out of the box and put it on my Rigid shop vac just to see if there was anything going to it. The Thien baffle is inside a pre-separator on top of a 30 gallon galvanized metal trash can and approximately 1 inch below the input fitting. Absolutely way less than a hand full of anything in the Rigid and/or on the filter. EVERYTHING is in the trash can, nails, sandpaper strips, shavings, paper, EVERYTHING.

I believe the only reason anything at all went to the Rigid filter is because the pre-separator has both the intake and the output to the sides - like at 9 and 3 on a clock face. The Thien design calls for the output to be centered to the baffle. I WILL MAKE ADJUSTMENTS to see if I am correct in my theory on this ...

My JET 1200 cannister is spotless after continuous vacuuming on my planer and cabinet saw. No fine dust at all to clog the cannister ... which by the way would clog daily _prior to the installation of the Thien baffle_.

I am absolutely sold on the theory and use of the Thien baffle system. I'm even going to add one on a 55 gallon poly barrel I have and NEVER plan on having to empty dust again ... 

http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

Be sure to visit the discussion forum Mr. Thien has up and read about all the others that are using the system.

Try the thing my friends and see for yourself what a vast improvement you get in any vacuum system since the filter does not clog with the dust at all. Well, maybe after sever hundred hours of use it might! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 23, 2010)

Fred;

What you have looks a lot better than those plastic lids that LV and some other suppliers have been selling. 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=30282&cat=1,42401&ap=1

I had one years ago . They work according to how much is in the barrel or garbage can (depending on size) quarter full they work pretty good . Half full they  put half back in the  DC or shop vac , At 3/4 full it all goes straight through . Best to empty  them very often. They certainly can not guarantee 99%  collection like the patented Oneida systems  do .  I sold mine for half price. Had one for my 45 gallon drum on the DC and  one for my shop vac. 
For my DC I made a cyclone preseparator  of my own design about twelve years ago  which I call a poor mans preseparator  so I only have to empty my bottom bag on the DC  once every couple years against  emptying the barrel 50 to 100 times ..
Several members of my own site  after several discussions  about it   made one just like mine  and are very pleased with the way it works . It costs a small fraction to make of what the plastic lids cost . 
 At that time  I found  the cyclonic action has to be above the  container with a drop tube   . . . not flat on top of it with no drop tube  in order  to work most efficiently .

Here is what it looks like stuck back in the corner of the little room off my shop where I keep my DC and  air compressor. 






And here is the inside view although the drop tube and its support does not show all that well


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 23, 2010)

steeler fan1 said:


> William,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered one from Rockler, priced at 99.99 regular with a 20% off coupon that expires today 8/22.  This kind of timing doesn't usually work out for me.
> 
> ...


.

Carl.
So glad you found that . Someone posted about that one on my site  this afternoon and I was just coming here to share it  with anyone here that was interested and I found that you beat me to it. :wink:

Did they say what the shipping and handling would be on it. ? I got mine  direct from Oneida and they claim their S/H of around ten bucks is a special price.  Just wondering if Rocklers S/H was more or less than that. .
I was also lucky to not have had to pay any tax by having it sent to an address just over the border.

If I had got the identical unit in Canada it would have cost me $151.20  including  S/H and   12% tax.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 24, 2010)

William O Young said:


> steeler fan1 said:
> 
> 
> > William,
> ...


 

William,

The shipping was $11.95 and sale tax was $9.19. So basically the discount covered the shipping and taxes.

Every little saving helps these days.

Carl


----------



## lwalden (Aug 24, 2010)

Just ordered one as well- looks like a great way to prolong the life of the filters in my shop vac and simplify clean-up. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 24, 2010)

I am sure you guys will not regret ordering them.
Enjoy


----------



## tool-man (Aug 29, 2010)

+1 on Thien baffle.  I just completed mine for use on a 5 gal. plastic bucket.  Virtually nothing goes into the shop vac I use it with.  Now I'm looking for a cheap or free :biggrin: 20-30 gal. bucket.


Fred said:


> I am absolutely sold on the theory and use of the Thien baffle system. I'm even going to add one on a 55 gallon poly barrel I have and NEVER plan on having to empty dust again ...
> http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------

